# Absolute certainty - The ultimate drug.



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree with this clip... and would like other's responses to it:

?Warning ? may upset religious people? < I?m not linking this here to upset people, I?m just interested.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

8) Honestly I didn't listen to the whole thing 
(it's loud where I am so it was hard to hear what he was saying)

But I do think it's important for everyone to respect the beliefs of others.
Even when you don't agree.
When you decide that you know the 'true path' and that anyone who disagrees or has another point of view is wrong.
that's always a problem. 
In religion and in anything.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Didn't watch the video cause I'm at work with no sound, but there's no such thing as absolute certainty. Personally I've wasted a lot of my life waiting to act because I didn't feel certain. In the end you just have to push through the fear and do it anyway.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

I didn't watch all of it but I don't agree I feel that you can believe what you want and i'll continue to believe what I do and lets all get along till the end and then we will surely know the truth...... ewww saying the end is creepy but death is something i have always feared even though i am set in my beliefs still doesn't stop me from fearing what I have never experienced....


----------

